
How Milennials Can Get Rich Slowly [pdf] - telekid
https://www.etf.com/docs/IfYouCan.pdf
======
telekid
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13706265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13706265)

